# How do you say.....



## Wonko The Sane (May 8, 2002)

Someone directed me here for help.

How do you say "Hey! That's my shoe!!" in Elvish?


----------



## Uminya (May 8, 2002)

I can't say it in Quenya...aber auf Deutsch du kannst es sagen gleich:

Ach! Das ist meiner Schuh!


----------



## Kementari (May 8, 2002)

A! Hi-na nin tal! is "Hey, This is my foot" in Quenyain


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 8, 2002)

hehe...even better.


----------



## wonko (May 8, 2002)

hahaha, nice wonko the sane, i expect you to use that often


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 8, 2002)

Ooh, more than I think you'd care to know.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 9, 2002)

How do you say, "Stop looking at me like that! I won't fall for that again!!"


----------



## wonko (May 9, 2002)

i think you should learn the language yourself WTS, that way you can ask yourself these mindless questions... ha ha, jk


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 9, 2002)

I tried to learn it last night...but it didn't work out.
I don't think I have the mental capacity.


----------



## Lantarion (May 10, 2002)

"Hei, toi on mun kenkä!!"
"Älä kato mua noin! Mä en aio sortua tohon uudestaan!"

Not exactly Quenya, but close enough!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 10, 2002)

What does it say?
And what language is it in?

I've ammended my request.

I now want to know how to say:

Hey! This is my foot! 

And:

Stop looking at me like that! I won't fall for that again!!

In Quenya...or really any language...


----------



## tasar (May 12, 2002)

Hei! See on minu jalg!
Ära vaata mind niimoodi! Ma ei kavatse uuesti selle õnge minna!


----------



## Eldanor (May 12, 2002)

¡Eh! ¡Ése es mi pie!
¡Deja de mirarme así! ¡No volveré a caer por eso!

Or, if you want something more 'common':

¡Heey! ¡Cuidao con mi pata!
¿Y qué me mirái feo? ¡no voy a caer de nuevo por eso!


----------



## Niniel (May 13, 2002)

In the beautiful language of the Dutch, that would be:
Hé, dat is mijn voet!
and:
Kijk niet zo naar me, ik val er niet nog een keer voor!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tasar _
> *Hei! See on minu jalg!
> Ära vaata mind niimoodi! Ma ei kavatse uuesti selle õnge minna! *



Hmmmm...Finnish?

And YAY!!! I can kick so much @$$ in SOOO many languages now!!!


----------



## Mula (May 14, 2002)

No, that's Estonian, actually.


----------



## tasar (May 14, 2002)

Another finn, how pleasant! Now I know three of them - Pontifex, Elias and Mula. I hope the last one knows what his name means in Estonian...

But let's get back to the topic:
eto mojaa tufl! - It's supposed to be Russian, but I can't be sure of the spelling.


----------



## Lantarion (May 14, 2002)

No, you would have to use the Russian alphabet for that! 
_Tervetuloa_, Mula! Nice indeed to see another Finn. I know of two others, lohikäärme and Gloear, but they haven't been around for a year.. What does 'Mula' mean, btw?
But I'll forgive you Wonko the Sane, the two languages are quite alike. I posted the two sentences in Finnish before (in answer to your question before, Wonko: "What language was that?"), but if I wanted to make it look very much like Estonian, I would have to reword the phrases:

"Hei! Se on minun jalka!"

But I can make absolutely NO sense from the second sentence, it doesn't resemble Finnish almost at all!

Ah, but Finnish does indeed rock. _Eikä tanska ole mikään kaunis kieli!_

PS: In my last post I accindentally wrote 'shoe' (_kenkä_) instead of 'foot' (_jalka_).


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 14, 2002)

I feel so worldly now...
I can say "Hey this is my foot!" in sooo many languages...

This is going to come in SOOO handy this summer.  Whew...I'm on fiah!!!


----------



## wonko (May 14, 2002)

get a job wts, quit frequenting the message boards (my way of saying im mad because you have more posts than i)... oh yeah, and does anyone know how to say "Wonko the sane is a fancy-pants anti-frood"?


----------



## Mula (May 15, 2002)

What does my name mean in Estonian?

And I know some Russian, too. I'll use the Finnish transliterating (sp?). 'Ja ne znaju' is 'I don't know' and 'ja ne gavarju pa-russki' is 'I don't speak Russian'.

Ja tanska on todellakin RUMA kieli.


----------



## tasar (May 15, 2002)

Mula - "speech with no meaning of whatsoever - babble, maundering"

'menja zavut tasar. ja živu v Tallinne.' - this is more fun than I thought it would be!


----------



## Lantarion (May 15, 2002)

I'm sort of studying Chinese (Mandarin) in my spare time, and here is what I got for "Hey! That is my shoe!"

"Wai! Zhe shi wo xie."

It's not spelt like it is written, so don't even try to.  (eg. 'shi' is spelt 'shr' in Mandarin Chinese)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

Hey y'all!! Stop having your own little side convos!!! 

I don't care what your name means in Estonian!! I need translations, darnit!!! *pretends to be evil and angry*

I now want to know how to say: 

Hey! This is my foot! 

And: 

Stop looking at me like that! I won't fall for that again!!


----------



## Beorn (May 15, 2002)

*glares at WTS in _that way_* Maybe she will fall for it again!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

I won't!!!! I WON'T I TELL YOU!!!!

I've sworn off man-handling...at least for now.
*mumbles about stupid tooly Bostonlicious boys*

I REFUSE TO FALL PREY TO THIS AGAIN!!! I WILL PREVAIL!!!

EVEN IF I HAVE TO SHOUT AT HIM IN EVERY LANGUAGE KNOWN TO MAN!!!!

Well..at least every language people have posted here...Quenya included.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

I WILL NOT BE A SOCK AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## wonko (May 15, 2002)

Whoa, hey what's going on? You're letting the whole world know about that Boston guy and you won't even talk to me about it! I feel sad.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

I WILL talk to you about it.

You just never ask.

So ask...I will tell.

I already explained the Puddle of Mudd dealy thing.


----------



## wonko (May 15, 2002)

Right, good call. Hey, I think I know how to say "Hey this is my foot!" in Spanish. 
Uf! Esto es mi pato!
Yeah, but you know Spanish too so that's kind of dumb. Hey! We just finished learning all of the tenses today, I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## Mula (May 16, 2002)

Zdravstvui Tasar! Moi russki nehoroshii (sp???). I've studied it for ab 2 years and I suck... 

I'd really like to learn Chinese. Where do you get the material, Pontikka? Internet?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wonko _
> *Right, good call. Hey, I think I know how to say "Hey this is my foot!" in Spanish.
> Uf! Esto es mi pato!
> Yeah, but you know Spanish too so that's kind of dumb. Hey! We just finished learning all of the tenses today, I thought it was kind of cool. *




I think it would be:

Ai! Esto es mi pie!!!

Esto es mi pato means: "This is my duck"...

Maybe you should spend more time with Skoog and less time on the forum...


----------



## wonko (May 16, 2002)

Good call, I was being dumb... I meant duck!


----------



## Lantarion (May 16, 2002)

Good, cause that's what you are! 
Yeah Mula, I got it from the net. A great site is http://www.sino.net/chinese/. You have to choose the 'English-results in GB'-setting, or it won't work. That's just for translating English into Chinese. _Kai xin!_ 

_Han yu shi mei li_ [= 'The Chinese language is beautiful']


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 16, 2002)

Guess what...This isn't your thread...IT'S MINE!! STOP POSTING ON COMPANY TIME YOU DOLTS!!

AND GIVE ME BACK THOSE COFFEE FILTERS!

*hordes copier tonier in her bra*

There's nothing to see here folks!! Move along!


----------



## Lantarion (May 18, 2002)

Dearie me, another example of corporate capitalism and power-driven, sadistical employee-abuse. Shame on you!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

GAH! FIRST OF ALL!!

THIS IS COMPANY PRIVELEGE!!! AS THE FOUNDER OF THIS COMPANY I HAVE THE 100% RIGHT TO DO WHATEVER THE FREAK I WANT!!

AND WHILE I'M ORDERING YOU MINIONS AROUND, I WANT SOMEONE TO TAKE A SPECIAL ASSIGNMENT:

FIND OUT WHY BOYS FROM BOSTON ARE SO DIABOLICAL AND/OR CONFUSING!!!!!!!


----------



## Lantarion (May 20, 2002)

OK, listen, it was quite funny on the first time and it even works on the second, but let's not let there be a third, alright?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

Who made you the lord of bad office analogies?


----------



## elenya (May 20, 2002)

There's so many different languages up and no one put any french up??? Gha!!

Hey! Ca c'est ma pied! (too lazy to put the accent thingy on the c)

Arret de me regarder comme ca! Je ne va pas etre triche encore! (again...too lazy to put accents)

It might not be 100% accurate cause all my french skills got shot when I left french imersion but ya...close enough. The meaning's there. I'm suddennly not sure about "triche" but too bad. It's close.


----------



## legoman (May 21, 2002)

I can say them both in the best language I know, ENGLISH!:

Hey! This is my foot! 

And: 

Stop looking at me like that! I won't fall for that again!!


----------



## Lantarion (May 21, 2002)

Hey, wow! What is this.. "English"? I would like to learn more about it.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Pfff English.

Who needs that? I'm never going to England!!


----------



## legoman (May 22, 2002)

thats OK then cos if you tried they'd be a huge fight at the customs office! We'd never let you in here!

England Rocks.




well, except the weathers rubbish.
And the weather forecasters are worse!


----------



## Lantarion (May 22, 2002)

And there is an almost nonexistant number of forests and/or natural flora, except in parks (which are often massive, I admit). But it's your own fault, why did you use up all your wood during the Industrial Revolution? Just like in Númenor! 
If you want immense, beautiful, lush, green, tall and ancient forests come to Finland! We have an overabundance of the things, thank God. 

Right, well, I think that sums up the daily nationalist statement. I thought we were discussing languages? Speaking of which, does anybody here know Greek? It is one of the three languages I would love to learn (Latin, Chinese, Greek).


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

My first ex-bf was half Finnish and half Swedish.
It was scary.
He was scary.
*shudders*

And I'm planning on moving to England. More sexy English boys with sexy English accents. *swoons*
SO YOU'D BETTER LET ME IN!


----------



## legoman (May 23, 2002)

oh dear could we cope with any more 'sane' people??!hehe

In defence of my own country, if we had not used our wood in the industrial revolution, industry would be nowhere near what it is today and half of your countries industry would probably not have existed! so there 
aaaaanyway, I did a bit of greek at primary school, I can only do my own name, and I to be honest I think they taught me that wrong anyway, actually it may have been ancient greek and not very useful in todays society!


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2002)

Oh, I can write Greek; I know the alphabet off by heart now. It's just the language itself which I haven't studied yet. alpha, beta, gamma, delta, epsilon, zeta, eta, theta, iota, kappa....
A contemporary Finnish 'philosopher' has said that in England there are: "The ugliest women and the worst food."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2002)

Yes, but English boys...the cute ones...have such sexy accents that the bad food and ugly women can be forgiven.


----------



## legoman (May 24, 2002)

Oh Pontifex, you know I don't suggest you say ugly women, you could start a war here with the english women, and anyway those things don't bother me: 
a)the women aren't interested 
and 
b) I can't afford food!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2002)

You need to move to America.

Women here can't resist the accent, man.

Although, being a surfer doesn't hurt anything either.


----------



## Lantarion (May 24, 2002)

Heh, sorry legoman, but I was paraphrasing an actual statement. Sorry if anyone was offended.


----------



## legoman (May 26, 2002)

paraphrasing eh? (thats a big word, I wonder what it means...)

I can't surf, well actually I've never tried, but I'd never survive america, I need... actually I dunno what I need, but I definately need it. hmm, I can'ne afford to go to america anyway, I'll just get tookish to bring some of it home for me.


----------



## Lantarion (May 26, 2002)

I'm new to Greek, but I think it's:

E, ekeinos einai moi papoitsi!  
(Hey, that is my shoe!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2002)

America will miss you.


----------



## legoman (May 29, 2002)

surely it can't miss me, unless I've already been there can it?

nice greek there Ponti, do you know how to say 'my hovercrasft is full of eels'?


----------



## Lantarion (May 29, 2002)

Moi hoverkraft einai pleres mazi heli!
I bet the grammar is completely off, but I only have a dictionary!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2002)

Dude...what is that hovercraft and eel thing from...I've been reading it and hearing it all over the place and it amuses me sooooo much?

(You HAVE been to America, Legoman. Or do you forget that experience way back in '77?)


----------



## legoman (May 29, 2002)

ah, yes, '77, hmm those we're the days... before I was born, huh, what? 

anyway, hovercraft etc is a monty python sketch where someone makes a (I think its swedish) translating dictionary, but its one hwere the translations are wrong and so instead of asking for a packet of cigarettes, he says
'my hovercraft is full of eels'
then instead of saying, can I have a lighter he says
'If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?'

Its hilarious, the english guy takes it off him and tries to say the price to him in swedish and the swedish guy punches him, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2002)

Haha!!!  That's sooo funny!
I heart Monty Python!

And I know it was before you were born. As it was before I was born as well I cannot confirm it. But I suspect it was quite tawdry and devious.

You really should watch yourself Legoman.


----------



## legoman (May 29, 2002)

yes its true, I am totally confused, actually though I found out the other day that I nearly did go to america, cos my dad has written a musical on the life of winston churchill and he was gonna tour england and then the states with it, but unfortunately he couldn't get enough people to act in it, so I am still here in England.

God knows where I'd be now if that had happened!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2002)

Ooh, perhaps in Seattle wallowing in the lack of pubs for underage drinkers with me!!!


----------



## legoman (May 31, 2002)

seattle, hmm, do you get much sleep over there? I've heard it can be difficult.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 31, 2002)

Yes. Unfortunately it is near impossible to get the proper amount of sleep in these parts.
Ever since that blasted Tom Hanks made insomnia in The Emerald City popular the mayor has passed an ordinance decreeing that nobody shall sleep between the hours of 8pm and 8am. Consequently we have few office workers and many late night radio talk show hosts.
We also seem to be overrun with a profusion of strippers, birthday clowns, and starving artists. I wonder why that is....


----------

